# Mac Pro 2019 question. Is everything compatible?



## exwel (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello Forum,

I must say i read great topics on this forum.
Thanks for all the help.


I have a 2010 (i believe) macpro 12 core 2.66.

I use a lot of i vst's in Cubase like omnisphere, avenger, spire, dune 3 etc and for inserts cpu eating vsts from Acustica.
Also i use a lot Powercore vst with 32LIVE (32bit converting to 64bit), i love the MD3 and the nonlin reverb.
Plus i use a lot the acces virus snow what is connected with usb.

My soundcard is a madiexteme 128 from ssl but i am thinking to switch to rme for madi because ssl dont suport the extreme cards any more.

Here's my question.
Can i switch to a 2019 Macpro 12 core without problems?
I dont want to go the hackingtosh way


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2020)

Virus total integration is dead in Catalina. Follow this thread for a possible update. They seem to be pretty behind so don't get your hopes up anytime soon.






Virus TI not compatible with MacOS Catalina / Big Sur - Access Virus Forum


I just installed MacOS Catalina. The Virus Plugin opens fine, but when I trigger midi notes I get no sound.. It's not my sound-card as everything else is playing fine.




www.virus.info


----------



## exwel (Jan 12, 2020)

Greg said:


> Virus total integration is dead in Catalina. Follow this thread for a possible update. They seem to be pretty behind so don't get your hopes up anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering.
Thats sad.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2020)

exwel said:


> Thanks for answering.
> Thats sad.



They gave up on synths and put all their marbles into the Kemper amp. It is pretty perplexing


----------



## ism (Jan 12, 2020)

Live 9 is also apparently if I upgrade to Catalina.

Given that I don't much are about any of the new features of Live 10, this is hugely frustrating.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2020)

ism said:


> Live 9 is also apparently if I upgrade to Catalina.
> 
> Given that I don't much are about any of the new features of Live 10, this is hugely frustrating.


$100s, probably even $1000s in software upgrades required for move to Catalina. And that's just what I identified. Who knows how many peripherals might not work? I imagine it will be the Logic update with major feature upgrades the doesn't support Mojave that will force me to change.


----------



## ism (Jan 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> $100s, probably even $1000s in software upgrades required for move to Catalina. And that's just what I identified. Who knows how many peripherals might not work? I imagine it will be the Logic update with major feature upgrades the doesn't support Mojave that will force me to change.
> [/QUOT]
> 
> I also have the Kore 2 hardware sitting as a paperweight somewhere, that would otherwise be a perfectly good audio interface.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 12, 2020)

It took me a long time to let go of the Powercore, especially with MD3, but I'm getting great results with Softube Weiss MM-1. NonLin is covered by either Seventh Heaven Pro or the UAD RMX16.

As for other stuff I'll just quote myself from the Catalina thread. I really haven't had any major issues so far with the new Mac Pro...



> I just spent 3 days doing a full clean install of all my libraries, plugins and VIs on a new Mac where I have no choice but to run Catalina. 6TB later(!) the only ones not working are iZotope Ozone 8, Waves 9 which I'm not paying $240 to update, and ArtsAcoustic BigRock (which hasn't been updated since 2011).
> 
> Not as bad as I'd feared really. For plugins and apps that aren't yet properly signed/notarized, there's a bit of hassle with the security settings involving thousands of clicks on 'Run' (blocked), open Security Settings, 'Run Anyway', 'Open', 'Allow Access' etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes I think PowerCore is done for with the new Mac Pro. The software is already dead and gone, but there was a way to get the plugins working using 32 Lives, however when the trash can macs came out I wanted to maybe use my PowerCores in a TB3>PCIe expansion chassis, and went down a wormhole of possible patches to get it to work, but never saw confirmation that it could be made to work and never tried. I think it's because the PowerCore is only PCIe rev2 or something and later rigs don't support those cards, and there's no firmware flash or anything that would bring the PowerCore up to compatible spec.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 13, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> NonLin is covered by either Seventh Heaven Pro or the UAD RMX16.



Even VH VV has a nonlin mode as well as Echoboy... Powercore was great for its time but has been abandonware for years now...

The odds of anything from powercore working in Catalina are absolutely 0% I'm sorry to say, as 32 Lives is DOA under Catalina...









macOS Catalina - If You Use 32 Lives To Keep Your 32 Bit Plugins Alive - What Will You Lose? | Production Expert


We have covered the compatibility issues the release of macOS Catalina has inevitable introduced. To find out the status of your software check our regularly updated Catalina Compatibility Database , however, something which might have escaped your attention is the future for any of us who are stil




www.pro-tools-expert.com


----------

